# Brisket in Masterbuilt Pro Electric Smoker help



## mandrew (Apr 28, 2014)

I recently gave a 5+lb beef brisket a try in my Masterbuilt Pro Digital Electric Smoker.  I used the built-in meat probe to keep track of the internal temperature.  I started the smoking at 200 degrees F at around 7am and noticed just before 10am that the temperature was already at 170 and climbing quickly.

Being a newbie to smoking and to the smoker I pulled it, wrapped it in foil with the juices and let it sit for a few hours before serving.

The flavor was excellent, however the meat was very tough.  The reason I pulled it was that I was fearful of overcooking.

At any rate I am reaching out to this forum to get some help on what I could have done better and any advice, comments or thoughts on what I should/could have done.

Used dry hickory wood chips at start

Added moist beer soaked hickory and apple wood chips a little over an hour into smoking.

Should I have kept in in as I orginally planned (smoke for 1 hour 1/5 minutes per pound ~ 6 hours) and not stress about meat probe temperature?  Would that have helped the tenderness?

What about the wood chips...any recommendations on using and replacing those especially in regards to the model smoker I am using.

Thank you in advance for any advice.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2014)

Welcome Mandrew!!!  Good to have you here!

Since you're using an electric Smoker, maybe this will help you:

*Brisket Flat*                  

Bear


----------



## smokeassassin (Apr 28, 2014)

Your internal temp on a brisket should be anywhere between 195 - 205. Anything less and it will be tough. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokeassassin (Apr 28, 2014)

Also those internal meat temps that come with the unit are pretty much junk, invest in a good after market instant read thermometer. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stanton (Apr 29, 2014)

You need a good thermometer.  Thermapen is preferred, but pricey.  Cooking by time gets you close, but you need to know internal temp (as well as the feel of the meat as you push the probe in).  Sometimes brisket is done at 202F, sometimes it stalls for an extended time and is done at 196/197ish. 

Then, you need to rest it down to 160 or so.  If you slice it up at 202, the moisture cooks off and can cause it to be dry.

S.


----------



## hedley (Sep 9, 2015)

I too am new to this forum and also have an electric masterbuilt smoker.    Been using it for a couple of years now but my specialities are chicken and ribs.

Tried my first brisket.      Only a 4 lb. brisket, but put rub on it over night.    Cooked it at 225 degrees for 6 hours uncovered and then two hours covered.    Used mesquite chips in the wood burner.   also, I do not have the built in thermometer, so, I used my small portable meat thermometer and cooked for the eight hours mentioned and checked that yes, at the end, the interior temp was 190 degrees.   Also learned here

Then I used advice from this forum, thanks Virgil, I think, of wrapping in a towel and placing in a cooler while my wife and I went to the movies.

Results were terrific.     Turned out well, not too smoky, (which is why I covered it in foil)   in the past, on my very large offset fire box, wood burning style pit I had briskets that were way to smoky at the end.

My next question to you guys is what changes when I do a larger brisket?     Do I have to increase the time accordingly to poundage?

What do I change for a 6 or 8 lb. brisket?   Any other advice based off what I did this time?

Thanks guys and I appreciate your help.

Hedley


----------

